# help me!!!



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

two of my red bellies don't want to eat! and am afraid there going to die what do I do? please help!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

What size are they? Reds will go days sometimes without eating. Pretty normal.


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

there about three inches and there stomach is flat!


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

sccavee said:


> Reds will go days sometimes without eating. Pretty normal.












yeah ... sometimes they'll go a few days w/o eating ... but they should be fine. Might wanna toss feeder (that has been quarantined) in there ... and let them eat when they are ready.


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

I hope your right?


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

juss wait....they'll eat.....how many do you have in the tank.....do you feed them alot? usually when they get to nuch food they refuse or what you give them....juss give it time.....they will start starving and then eat....


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

am shoaling six red bellies piranha and two of them look starved







I feed them three times a day.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

pablosthename said:


> am shoaling six red bellies piranha and two of them look starved
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 IMO, that's too many feedings for a day. I would reduce it down to twice a day at most. As they get larger, reduce it even further. I feed my fish every 2-3 days, but they are 8-16". Growth is not only influenced by the amount of food they eat, but also has a lot to do with water quality. The more you feed them, the harder it is to maintain good water. No healthy piranha will ever die of starvation. Check your water parameters. That might be the cause of them not eating...


----------



## Bigbite (Nov 11, 2003)

You may also try to make sure they are as stress free as possible. Some are more high strung, than others and wil refuse to eat if they are under great stress....

Make sure they have places to hide and feel secure, and maybe turn out the lights for a while and stay away from the tank after you offer live fish...and make sure the four that are eating are not getting it before the other two have a chance.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

How long have they been in that tank of yours? Are they new?

If they are new, just let them acustomed to their new environment. In due time they will go back to their normal selves and show the FURY within.

If they arent new to the tank. Just keep trying to feed them. Sometimes Ps would go on hunger stikes.. its totally normal. One week they'll eat like monsters.. the next day or week, they wont touch anything and even shoal with feeders. Just give it time and try adding new varieties of different food.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Right on Rhomzilla!!!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to feeding and nutrition


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

I tuck your advice (I put more hiding spots and stuff) and they started eating again! thanks for the help


----------

